# Simple preps people often forget



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

A lot of the things we will "wish we had" after a shtf incident are the little things that are free or cheap, but we let them run out or forget to get them in the first place. This thread is for us to remind ourselves and each other of those things that we could pick up/stock up on at any time without too much trouble and without spending a lot of money.

A few I can think of, off the top of my head:

1. Salt -- really, really cheap. I buy iodized. Buy a 15-cent can of salt every time you shop.
2. Baking soda -- laundry additive, leavening agent, smell reducer (I put it in with clothes before a hunting trip), and an essential supplement for goats.
3. Reading glasses. It's been a long time since I've used prescription glasses. Reading glasses that simply magnify words on a page are $1.00 at Dollar Tree. Buy several!
4. Seasonings -- cinnamon, garlic salt, thyme, pepper, etc. Usually you can pick these up for a buck apiece at Walmart.
5. Buckets, containers of all sizes -- often free or cheap. You can get 1-gallon buckets with a lid and handle from the deli section of Walmart, or just buy a gallon of ice cream and save the container! If you see a 5-gallon bucket that's fallen off a truck at the side of the road, pick it up! Believe me, I have lived off the grid a couple of times, and you can never have too many buckets.

Anybody else have some favorite cheap or free preps that might be handy (even essential) in TEOTWAWKI?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Another thing I just thought of is to plant your own medicine cabinet... A willow for aspirin substitute, for instance. Aloe for burns.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think of things I've read about in old books(Gone With The Wind). Needles and thread pin,Lice medicin,all bugs will be rampant,(rat traps poison,bug spray etc) Lime(for the outhouse)Iron cookwear can be used over a firepit,tarps and more tarps,I also have extra clothes in a zip lock bag(for keeping warm or dry)Small hand tools(ax,hammer,nails screws).
Both of my grandkids are allergic to insect bites,so anything that will help that. Baby in the group?? Cloth diapers and pins.Ice pack,just to name a few extra's. I can think of a list 10 miles long...!!!!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Extra canning lids


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Duct tape, zip ties & OTC medications sitting in the clearance bin because they are going to "expire" soon.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep, just bought 6* BIG* rolls of 3M duct tape, just because..

I keep a large box full of those plastic grocery bags, they come in handy for gathering stuff from the woods or garden ..

Jim


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

If you feel the need to have use of electronic devices long-term while on the go, have a small (7+ watt) solar battery charging kit for AA/AAA batteries...not the smaller all-in-one devices with built-in battery and USB ports (they don't fully charge on solar alone and in my experience are painfully inadequate for even just one device). The units with a charger for actual direct-charging of flashlight/radio batteries are a better choice and don't cost much more than a one-piece unit. One I have has USB 5VDC as well as 12VDC outputs. Don't forget spare rechargeable batteries of each size needed for the devices you intend to maintain use of, for rotation from use/charge cycles.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Rope.
Our rope bin is usually raided by our adult kids. 
I know what they're getting in their stockings come Christmas.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Rope.
> Our rope bin is usually raided by our adult kids.
> I know what they're getting in their stockings come Christmas.


Coal, 'cause they stole your rope?

Toiletries: Toothbrush, toothpaste, razor, TP, etc.. I imagine that feminine products of various and mysterious types fall in there too.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

icMojo said:


> Coal, 'cause they stole your rope?
> 
> Toiletries: Toothbrush, toothpaste, razor, TP, etc.. I imagine that feminine products of various and mysterious types fall in there too.


Toothbrush - a number of them as they wear out.
Toothpaste - you do have Baking Soda in your food preps...right?
Razor - learn how to use and maintain a straight-razor - those things last forever, but have a spare or two.
TP - I forget where it was, but one site had a whole article on 'reusable cloth wipes' - every family member has their own set and there's a pail for soaking and later washing.
Feminine products - The one that's 'consumable' my wife replaced years ago with a Diva Cup - now she won't go back and we have a few scattered through our preps.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Cooking oil. I store vegetable oil, coconut oil, olive oil, Crisco and lard, and use them in my cooking (and some as a base for an essential oil salve). I figure if the Crisco and lard expire, I can still use them for candles.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

The biggest step in the right direction for me was just going thru day to day life and thinking about all the little things that usually you wouldn't think of as survival items. The everyday things that you use that life would be miserable without. Everything from batteries, electricity, spices, toiletries, medicines, small hand tools, clothes, good boots, clean water, food, guns, ammo, etc.. If you have small kids small inverters, batteries, and solar panels to allow for things such as turning on a small fan in the heat of the summer or letting the children gather around a small DVD player to watch a cartoon. To me after the main things (food, water, etc) are took care of I like to focus on the small conveniences of life that way when something happens it helps ease the transition as much as possible. Even things like nails, screws, bolts, lumber, tarps, tie straps, zip ties, fishing gear(nets, traps, poles, rr line, trotline, hooks, etc), soldering kits, things to patch your roof, extra fencing, rags, and extra parts and tires for your equipment you use around your house. That tractor, bov, wheelbarrow, etc will be useless if you don't have a way to change the tire or swap out broken parts. Figure out what pieces of equipment will be needed and then write out a list of all the things you need to keep them going. The list is endless of the things that would be useful.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't forget paper plates and tin foil. Not having to wash dishes has it merits!

The list could go on and on of things that will be nice to have when things come crashing down (the sky is looking way too cloudy lately). The one thing that I see most people lack who ask me about being prepared is their inability to make things themselves or to use things for more than their obvious purpose. They have no creativity or inventiveness gene. I guess that it is maybe today's culture, but they don't seem to be able to think things through by themselves.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Another thing I just thought of is to plant your own medicine cabinet... A willow for aspirin substitute, for instance. Aloe for burns.


Cross reference your plant with food plants, cordage, clothes plants.
You may not need these in your life time, but what of the ones you leave behind.

Cattail: cordage, woven mats, food, fire tender. All from one plant, it will help small fish hide from big fish too.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

gabbyj310 said:


> I think of things I've read about in old books(Gone With The Wind). Needles and thread pin,Lice medicin,all bugs will be rampant,(rat traps poison,bug spray etc) Lime(for the outhouse)Iron cookwear can be used over a firepit,tarps and more tarps,I also have extra clothes in a zip lock bag(for keeping warm or dry)Small hand tools(ax,hammer,nails screws).
> Both of my grandkids are allergic to insect bites,so anything that will help that. Baby in the group?? Cloth diapers and pins.Ice pack,just to name a few extra's. I can think of a list 10 miles long...!!!!


Two comments on this list....
Don't use rat poison. I had a dog die from eating a rat that had been poisoned, and she got the poison in her system. Traps are okay, and reusable.

I've lived three or four different places with an out house, and we never used lime. There is a certain kind of fly that lays its eggs in poo, and the worms eat the poo, leaving the out house hole with virtually no stench. You just have to not mind the seething mass of worms down there in the hole. Motivation, I guess, for digging the hole more than 5 feet.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Every one seems to forget shoes. I have at least 8 pairs of shoes, 5 still unworn. I normally go wear through shoes every 3-6 months. In a PAW, I would expect to wear out shoes even faster.

Also, prescription glasses and sun glasses. I keep more then 5 pairs of each around.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Free - empty spice bottles and jars. Good for lots of things including refilling with bulk spices.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> Cooking oil. I store vegetable oil, coconut oil, olive oil, Crisco and lard, and use them in my cooking (and some as a base for an essential oil salve). I figure if the Crisco and lard expire, I can still use them for candles.


64-Year-Old Tub Of Lard Still Fit For Human Consumption
02/02/2012 06:40 pm ET | Updated Mar 07, 2012
290
When Hans Feldmeier received a tub of lard in 1948 as part of the the United State's post-war aid program, the German student knew he'd probably never crack the lid. Nevertheless, his instincts told him not to throw it away and he kept the tub in his emergency food stash for the next 64 years.

Now Feldmeier, an 87-year-old retired pharmacist from Rostock, Germany, has discovered his intuition was correct: He recently took the lard to food safety experts, who deemed it safe to eat, Agence France-Presse reports.

"There is of course a slight lack of smell and taste," food safety agent Frerk Feldhusen told the AFP, adding that, "all in all, given its level of freshness and its material composition, the product is assessed as satisfactory."

According to the BBC, Feldmeier took the can to be tested in order to settle a debate about food safety and expiration dates. Interestingly, Feldmeier's can did not have an expiration date printed anywhere on the packaging.

Officials said the lard survived in satisfactory condition in part because of its air-tight can and preservatives, according to German newspaper The Local.

According to the paper, millions of cans of "Swift's Brand Lard" were distributed across Germany after World War II as part of relief packages which included powdered milk, cheese and sugar, among other items.

Feldmeier said he couldn't imagine parting with the "beautiful" can after all these years and demanded that officials return it immediately after testing.

Officials granted the request, returning the can to Felmeier, but without the lard inside.

-
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/02/64-year-old-tub-of-lard-hans-feldmeier_n_1250766.html


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Matches.
Bic Lighters.
Notebook paper.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> Matches.
> Bic Lighters.
> Notebook paper
> *& pens/pencils*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Non-electric can openers and knife sharpeners..preferably more than one of each. Oh, and several bucket openers..If you say you have these things, periodically check...stuff can get shuffled around and go missing. Just saying..


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

ksmama10 said:


> Non-electric can openers and knife sharpeners..preferably more than one of each. Oh, and several bucket openers..If you say you have these things, periodically check...stuff can get shuffled around and go missing. Just saying..


I haven't used a can opener in a number of years, simply because they don't make them like they used to, and they break too soon. I always open my cans with a knife. I agree, though, with the knife sharpener, or a sharpening stone.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

'''Don't forget paper plates and tin foil. Not having to wash dishes has it merits!'''

And if for some reason you no longer have paper plates, the foil can cover the ceramic plate keeping it clean to prevent a lot of water waste.
One day I need to calculate cost of paper plates vs. aluminum foil for this.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

JayJay said:


> '''Don't forget paper plates and tin foil. Not having to wash dishes has it merits!'''
> 
> And if for some reason you no longer have paper plates, the foil can cover the ceramic plate keeping it clean to prevent a lot of water waste.
> One day I need to calculate cost of paper plates vs. aluminum foil for this.


If you're looking for more 'bang for the buck' get parchment paper instead. This is the same type of stuff that butchers wrap meat in, so it's liquid resistant and fairly tough.

Aluminum Foil - name brand - 2082 square inches per dollar (Target)
Parchment Paper - name brand - 15450 square inches per dollar (Target)

Over 7 times as much per dollar for the parchment paper. Save the foil for actual cooking, use the parchment for eating off of. Additionally, the parchment can be tossed in the fire when you're done, the foil would have to be washed or creates more trash.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nail clippers,Dental floss.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

1) I don't shop Target 
2) I will be considering parchment paper, but I like wrapping my plate in foil and parchment won't do that.
Thanks.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Antibacterial bandaids.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

1. Safety pins in lots of sizes- not only good for clothes, but for shelters and lots of other things!
2. Q Tips - especially good for application of medications to keep from using too much. Also good for a variety of cleaning purposes.
3. Bandanas - cost less than $1 and have lots of uses, too.
4. Vaseline- skin protection, fire starter, chapped lips, lubricating grease, etc.
5. Dog tag chain - I have a bunch because it is great to attach small things to a pack, carry keys or P-38. I have laminated instructions for several pieces of equipment that I've fastened to the equipment with the chain so it doesn't get lost.
6. Zip ties (cable ties) in all sizes - many many uses!!!!


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Save the foil for actual cooking, use the parchment for eating off of. Additionally, the parchment can be tossed in the fire when you're done, the foil would have to be washed or creates more trash.


Actually, parchment paper is great for cooking in, too. I use it with some fish, onion, dill, and lemon, wrap up the parchment and fold the edges over real good, and then throw it either in the oven or else on the grill over very low heat. Can also do the same thing with other combinations of meat and veggies (a favorite is chicken with tomatoes, pepper, onions, oregano and basil - serve over pasta - yum!!!). Just do not put the parchment packet over direct flame, as it will burn. When cooking it on the grill, I just turn off half of the burners and put it in the closed grill over the turned off side. On the charcoal grill, just push all the coals to one side and put it on the other side (with cover on). You can do the same thing with foil, but things generally do not stick to parchment.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had my own shtf situation today, out of coffee!


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Had my own shtf situation today, out of coffee!


That's a reason to go 'postal'.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I buy coffee by the case, it is good for nine to 12 month in the original container.
Tea I buy as needed or two boxes at a time.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Vinegar has many uses; agricultural and horticultural as an herbicide, as an Antimicrobial, the active ingredient in vinegar, acetic acid, can effectively kill mycobacteria; prior to hypoglycemic agents, vinegar teas may have been used to moderate symptoms of low blood sugar. Small amounts of vinegar (approximately 25 g of domestic vinegar) added to food, or taken along with a meal, were proposed in preliminary research to reduce the glycemic index of carbohydrate food for people with and without diabetes I also wipe my crazy cats with a solution of vinegar-water and a few drops of lavender oil to keep them flea free. I also make my own baking powder free from chemicals; 1/4 cup of cream of tartar and 2 tablespoons baking soda and since I don`t buy cleaning chemicals I only use baking soda, vinegar, borax and coarse salt. Lime for the outhouse Also known as hydrated lime, calcium hydrate, caustic lime or slaked lime, this product can be found at your local feed store and has been used for many years or get a nice decomposing toilet with plenty of sphagnum peat moss (organic) or coconut fiber (also referred to as coir brick), a nice marine toilet will do also. A good magnifying glass for starting fires in a nice sunny day or a Zippo lighter with plenty of flints, fluid and wicks. Plenty of trash bags, alcohol, tarps, and if the house blows away a nice tent will do .


----------



## Sgili (Jul 26, 2016)

97 cent empty plastic bottles sold in Wal*Mart. They are great for putting liquids in such as shampoos/alcohol and if you get the small round plastic one it is really great for keeping other supplies in. I use mine for bag balm and petroleum jelly and the shavings from my magnesium bar. 

Lard, small tubs of lard are great to grab as it last longer than cooking oil and you can save the remains in a metal coffee can and reuse it especially to flavor other meal such as grits, eggs, and of course gravy. 

Candles 

Matches

lighter fluid for Zippos

Cheap fishing gear (sinkers, bobbers, hook, spools of line).


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Copies of your ID.

Example. If you need to get home and have to prove you live in a particular neighborhood to be allowed to enter, give the "official" a copy of your ID. Otherwise if they have your original they can hold you "hostage" by hanging on to it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Socks, socks, socks.

The homeless shelters say it is the one thing they never have enough of.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> Another thing I just thought of is to plant your own medicine cabinet... A willow for aspirin substitute, for instance. Aloe for burns.


 I just bought a alor vera plant yesterday. I use it for digestion problems too. A good colon cleanser and ulcer remedy.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

crabapple said:


> I buy coffee by the case, it is good for nine to 12 month in the original container.
> Tea I buy as needed or two boxes at a time.


I bought 6 #10 cans when the scare happened---Oh, coffee will be $20 a can!!!

So, after two or three years, I opened, put in mason jars, and sealed.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Vinegar has many uses; agricultural and horticultural as an herbicide, as an Antimicrobial, the active ingredient in vinegar, acetic acid, can effectively kill mycobacteria; prior to hypoglycemic agents, vinegar teas may have been used to moderate symptoms of low blood sugar. Small amounts of vinegar (approximately 25 g of domestic vinegar) added to food, or taken along with a meal, were proposed in preliminary research to reduce the glycemic index of carbohydrate food for people with and without diabetes I also wipe my crazy cats with a solution of vinegar-water and a few drops of lavender oil to keep them flea free. I also make my own baking powder free from chemicals; 1/4 cup of cream of tartar and 2 tablespoons baking soda and since I don`t buy cleaning chemicals I only use baking soda, vinegar, borax and coarse salt. Lime for the outhouse Also known as hydrated lime, calcium hydrate, caustic lime or slaked lime, this product can be found at your local feed store and has been used for many years or get a nice decomposing toilet with plenty of sphagnum peat moss (organic) or coconut fiber (also referred to as coir brick), a nice marine toilet will do also. A good magnifying glass for starting fires in a nice sunny day or a Zippo lighter with plenty of flints, fluid and wicks. Plenty of trash bags, alcohol, tarps, and if the house blows away a nice tent will do .


 I wash all my raw friuts in vinegar tp kill whatevefr bacteria may have been passed by pickers or other handlers.

I watched George Lopez brag about field workers wiping feces piss ,etc. on the gringos food. Even worse the self loathing fools in the audiance laughed and clapped. Guess they think it cool to eat shit and feed same to their kids.

Can't be too careful now about anything.

3:00 into video.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Great stuff here. Here are a few holes that I plugged.

1. A few bags of clean sand and gravel for building a good water filtration system. 
2. Large Tarps. Priceless when the roof leaks.
3. Critter traps and bait. There may not be time for hunting. 
4. Pesticides and good fertilizer for the garden. Add boric acid and a flea killing dust.
5. Thermal night vision device. I added a Seek Compact XR that attached to any of our four iPhones when I caught a sale for less than $200. Don't forget to install the app on all of the devices.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I wash all my raw friuts in vinegar tp kill whatevefr bacteria may have been passed by pickers or other handlers.
> 
> I watched George Lopez brag about field workers wiping feces piss ,etc. on the gringos food. Even worse the self loathing fools in the audiance laughed and clapped. Guess they think it cool to eat shit and feed same to their kids.
> 
> ...


We wash all fruit & vegetable in vinegar to kill the bacteria & mold spores.
Even the organic fruits we grow.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

chaosjourney said:


> 5. Thermal night vision device. I added a Seek Compact XR that attached to any of our four iPhones when I caught a sale for less than $200. Don't forget to install the app on all of the devices.


Don't forget a small solar unit if you have electronic devices, to charge the batteries.

Something that occurred to me today....
If you have women in your group, realize that primitive living conditions can cause health issues for women that men might not think of.
<warning: At this point, any men with tender sensibilities might want to skip to the next post.>

Some simple preps for the women in your life:


Cranberry capsules for kidney infections.
Vinegar and water douche (these only cost about a dollar apiece and come in 2-packs and 4-packs), for urinary tract infection. Take note, the cranberry will help kidneys, but not UTI, and vice versa.
Sock back some old towels and safety pins to use for feminine napkins (a.k.a. Kotex) and diapers for any infants in the group.
Also try to get some fish antibiotics for general use with infections and bacteriological disease, although there are several families of antibiotics, and each is useful for a different type of illness.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> Don't forget a small solar unit if you have electronic devices, to charge the batteries.
> 
> Something that occurred to me today....
> If you have women in your group, realize that primitive living conditions can cause health issues for women that men might not think of.
> ...


Alternative for the feminine napkins - menstrual cup. Wife went to one 10 years ago and never wants to go back to tampons/napkins. She's added 4 as backups to our preps.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have a roll of plastic big enough to cover up a broken window. 

You can use nail polish to glue cracked pieces of glass together.


----------



## Hilltopper518 (Sep 20, 2016)

Most people already know but we cannot, ever, have too much salt. It's has many uses and the best is making food taste good. And unless you happen to live near one of the rare natural deposits, it will be very precious and therefore make an excellent bartering item.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Hilltopper518 said:


> Most people already know but we cannot, ever, have too much salt. It's has many uses and the best is making food taste good. And unless you happen to live near one of the rare natural deposits, it will be very precious and therefore make an excellent bartering item.


Salt is cheap and easy to get right now, but if you want to get it in a durable form that most thieves would not think to steal, get a few livestock salt blocks from a farmer's co-op.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sam's has 4lb boxes of iodized salt for less than a dollar. Don't forget to keep some "non-iodized" salt on hand for canning, pickling, neti pots, etc.

You may not think you go through that much salt; but, when you cut out all the store-bought foods and start cooking for yourself, you'll need salt. It doesn't go bad.

In line with the salt, we buy large boxes of peppercorns and vacuum-pack the peppercorns into canning jars. This means you've got to have some good peppermills on hand at all times, plus backups.

I'd appreciate ideas on long-term storage of cinnamon. Right now I vacuum seal the large plastic containers of cinnamon in seal-a-meal bags. Has anyone found a better way to keep it for long-term storage?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

the cheapest i've found is a 5 pound bag for 1.59


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

we're gonna have a family get together,in which it reminded me of one item that'll make a good prep.that is,skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire.we have 12 of them on telescopic handles.at this time,and no i don't remember where we got them....now I'll be looking for some,for fixing s'mores over a open fire..i figure the skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire can be used to cook small amounts of meat over a fire as well..


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

jimLE said:


> we're gonna have a family get together,in which it reminded me of one item that'll make a good prep.that is,skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire.we have 12 of them on telescopic handles.at this time,and no i don't remember where we got them....now I'll be looking for some,for fixing s'mores over a open fire..i figure the skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire can be used to cook small amounts of meat over a fire as well..


We call them sticks ...... the trick for the kids is to know the difference between hardwood and pine twigs. And you have to find one long enough, yet skinny enough, so you don't get your hand scorched over the fire. I guess we're the only ones who do it that way.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I thought of something else- both my hubby and I wear glasses, and yesterday, one of the pads on my nosepiece was missing..... so I now have a bunch of eyeglass repair kits and extra nose pads and ear pads just in case it happens again!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Today at the grocery I had the great pleasure of talking with a very young lady,90 years folks, and like always I learn a lot ,she is not a pepper but old habits are hard to killed, she cans her vegetables and fruits makes her own soap, flavored vinegars which she sells and gives away for the holidays and her husband cures hams also, she always has a ample supply of baking soda ,honey ,vinegar ,flour and lard at home ,she explains that during the great depression they lived on biscuits and honey and with a cow and a few chickens they were happy and survived. We talked about this new generation and she laughs, in her family she had a few that had to be sheltered at her home after hurricane Andrew because they had no idea how to make it. I left her there waiting for her husband and son but really wishing I could have been her neighbor .


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Today at the grocery I had the great pleasure of talking with a very young lady,90 years folks, and like always I learn a lot ,she is not a pepper but old habits are hard to killed, she cans her vegetables and fruits makes her own soap, flavored vinegars which she sells and gives away for the holidays and her husband cures hams also, she always has a ample supply of baking soda ,honey ,vinegar ,flour and lard at home ,she explains that during the great depression they lived on biscuits and honey and with a cow and a few chickens they were happy and survived. We talked about this new generation and she laughs, in her family she had a few that had to be sheltered at her home after hurricane Andrew because they had no idea how to make it. I left her there waiting for her husband and son but really wishing I could have been her neighbor .


My mom passed away in 2009, but would have been 100 years old last November if she were still alive. She was a teenager in the Great Depression and she always canned and had a freezer full of food. Long-term deprivation makes a deep and durable imprint on a person's memory.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Country Living said:


> We call them sticks ...... the trick for the kids is to know the difference between hardwood and pine twigs. And you have to find one long enough, yet skinny enough, so you don't get your hand scorched over the fire. I guess we're the only ones who do it that way.


You are not the only ones, never thought about using something from the store for hotdogs or s'mores before, learn something new every day I guess!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Had my own shtf situation today, out of coffee!


Do you have ANY in your preps? I buy instant for preps, although I have some whole beans. If you don't have any in your preps and you are running completely out now, it might not be pretty when it all shuts down.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Do you have ANY in your preps? I buy instant for preps, although I have some whole beans. If you don't have any in your preps and you are running completely out now, it might not be pretty when it all shuts down.


Hubby said I could buy anything I wanted as long as he had 3 full 6gallon buckets packed full of coffee beans. 3 full, 1 to add to and one to take from. So he has 5 buckets and I can buy any prep I can afford to get.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> Do you have ANY in your preps? I buy instant for preps, although I have some whole beans. If you don't have any in your preps and you are running completely out now, it might not be pretty when it all shuts down.


I did have some but it wasn't in my preps, over looked or taken for granted either way it was a mess up. I have some for camping but most definitely need to get a lot more! I actually forgot about this post so I'm glad you brought it up again, ordering now!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

jimLE said:


> we're gonna have a family get together,in which it reminded me of one item that'll make a good prep.that is,skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire.we have 12 of them on telescopic handles.at this time,and no i don't remember where we got them....now I'll be looking for some,for fixing s'mores over a open fire..i figure the skewers for cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over a fire can be used to cook small amounts of meat over a fire as well..


I do not want to be a party pooper or fun police, but when roasting marshmallows, tell the children not to shake the stick if the marshmallow is on fire. Hot sticky marshmallow is like glue & can put out an eye if it is flung across the camp fire into someone's eye or eyes.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

using a stick is good..but there might not,always be one on hand in a shtf situation.in which id rather not go further from the house for one,then necessary.so having something on hand as a back up plan,when it comes to hotdogs and marshmallows on open fire could prove to be a good idea.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Metal clothes hanger, 36 inch long X 1/4 or 3/16 wooden dowel would work.
A grilling fork is a little short, but would work if one is careful.
Any preppier should have at least 100 METAL clothes hangers on hand, they can be used for many things.The hanger is a source of soft wire.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Hilltopper518 said:


> ...unless you happen to live near one of the rare natural deposits, it will be very precious and therefore make an excellent bartering item.


In my area most households have water softeners because of the hard well water, the brine tank is a salt storage tank!

Some water softener salt has chemicals added to deal with the iron. IMHO OK to use in small quantities for consumption. I wouldn't eat it like candy.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Have we mentioned the ability to make soap and street smarts yet?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mechanical timer instead of digital. I just set a timer this afternoon when the power went out. If I had been in the middle of canning I'd have been in trouble. Fortunately I was just making a pizza.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Mechanical timer instead of digital. I just set a timer this afternoon when the power went out. If I had been in the middle of canning I'd have been in trouble. Fortunately I was just making a pizza.


I use a timer when I can but I also check the clock and figure the ending time for each batch. Two is one one is none. I like the mechanical timer idea but I will still check the clock.


----------



## Sgili (Jul 26, 2016)

I have read and re-read but I haven't seen it yet. Might have missed but going to toss it on the list any way. 

Traps- In a SHTF a large mouse trap can still get a squirrel. I plan to get the one's that are solid metal. But I think traps are good because they are silent for the most part (especially live traps) and minnow buckets are great for crayfish. Having stored food is great and canning food is essential but you never know when you have to be on the go for a few days or so.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I use a timer when I can but I also check the clock and figure the ending time for each batch. Two is one one is none. I like the mechanical timer idea but I will still check the clock.


I do that to, but the clocks went out with the power. The one battery clock we have had a dead battery. Oops....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

In our case surrounded by woods people can hide in I'd like to get a privacy fence or maybe even some sort of cheap material to make a private area in the yard so if someone is hiding and could get a good shot at us it may give us a little protection from invaders.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

SUGAR! Also honey- which as we all know never goes bad. I don't know if old, stale tea would be better than no tea, but I would certainly miss tea.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> In our case surrounded by woods people can hide in I'd like to get a privacy fence or maybe even some sort of cheap material to make a private area in the yard so if someone is hiding and could get a good shot at us it may give us a little protection from invaders.


A few years back our county fire protection agency set agreements with rural land owners for fire reduction so that property owners could be free of costs of fighting wildfires by reducing fuels that would allow fires to go across our properties and cause more fires to burn. One of the main things to do was to cut low branches form trees so that the fires wouldn't go from a low grass fire to crowning trees, the interesting side effect of doing that was to open up the visibility and not allow a place for intruders to hide.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Viking said:


> A few years back our county fire protection agency set agreements with rural land owners for fire reduction so that property owners could be free of costs of fighting wildfires by reducing fuels that would allow fires to go across our properties and cause more fires to burn. One of the main things to do was to cut low branches form trees so that the fires wouldn't go from a low grass fire to crowning trees, the interesting side effect of doing that was to open up the visibility and not allow a place for intruders to hide.


That's one to service our goats perform for us. Brush control.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> That's one to service our goats perform for us. Brush control.


Many years back we had goats, they cleaned our upper fenced area to the ground, however or pet buck who had lost his voice the previous winter got hung up in a small live oak and died, couldn't have heard him crying for help, sad deal. Some of the low hanging branches I'm talking about have limbs 3" to 5" in diameter, not something a goat can take care of, but they did take care of all the manzanita and wild lilac which has not come back. If we ever get animals to take care of the weed growth it will be sheep as I now have a bunch of almond trees growing up there, easier to control the sheep than goats when it comes to them munching on good trees.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Viking said:


> Many years back we had goats, they cleaned our upper fenced area to the ground, however or pet buck who had lost his voice the previous winter got hung up in a small live oak and died, couldn't have heard him crying for help, sad deal. Some of the low hanging branches I'm talking about have limbs 3" to 5" in diameter, not something a goat can take care of, but they did take care of all the manzanita and wild lilac which has not come back. If we ever get animals to take care of the weed growth it will be sheep as I now have a bunch of almond trees growing up there, easier to control the sheep than goats when it comes to them munching on good trees.


The larger branches like that we cut down and left on the ground until the goats "cleaned it up" for us. Then we cut it up for firewood.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Permanent air filters-

Bought a truck a year ago and it is time to perform the regular service. New oil and oil filter. Now that I am sure which oil filter it takes I'll pick up about four more for spares.

The air filter though will be a permanent type, probably a K&N. I've been chasing down the part number today because the parts house couldn't find it yesterday. When the new filter gets dirty I'll just wash it and put it back in. This filter will cost more but the one time nature of the purchase makes it worth the price. Also we have a volcano that like to belch every few years, at which time you can't find air filters to save your soul.

I've had one in my Jeep for years and have cleaned it several times.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> Permanent air filters-
> 
> Bought a truck a year ago and it is time to perform the regular service. New oil and oil filter. Now that I am sure which oil filter it takes I'll pick up about four more for spares.
> 
> ...


We've had one in our car for about 12 years.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You might want to consider having two of the permanent filters. One in use and one ready to use. You can put in a clean filter while being able to clean, and have time to dry, the other one.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

Country Living said:


> You might want to consider having two of the permanent filters. One in use and one ready to use. You can put in a clean filter while being able to clean, and have time to dry, the other one.


We do just that. All our vehicles run K&N, even our diesels. I have a shelf with the cleaner ready in a spray bottle and a couple aerosol cans of re-oil.

K&N does have lifetime warranty and We have used it before. Two issues that occurred, one was the rubber (or silicone material, not sure what it is) got stiff and could not get the cleaned filter back over the MAS connector and the other was the filter material shredded. Both were happily warrantied.

Just remember the old adage, one is none. They are lifetime but may not actually last a lifetime.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> We've had one in our car for about 12 years.


Twelve years on one air filter, that sounds like it may outlast me. With a 150K on the truck and low usage I'll start with one.

I didn't realize until you guys started talking that it was an oiled filter. The Jeep has a permanent Fram but it doesn't use oil. Is the K&N really that good? If so perhaps I'll put one on the Jeep and keep the Fram as a backup.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> Twelve years on one air filter, that sounds like it may outlast me. With a 150K on the truck and low usage I'll start with one.
> 
> I didn't realize until you guys started talking that it was an oiled filter. The Jeep has a permanent Fram but it doesn't use oil. Is the K&N really that good? If so perhaps I'll put one on the Jeep and keep the Fram as a backup.


My husband put it on the car in April of 2005, so I guess it is actually a bit over 11 years. He just pulls it out and cleans it when we do oil changes.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I buy coffee by the case, it is good for nine to 12 month in the original container.
> Tea I buy as needed or two boxes at a time.


i am using tea and coffee that i bought in 2010 and it still tastes good.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

WSSps said:


> K&N does have lifetime warranty and We have used it ..... when the filter material shredded.


Which is *EXACTLY* why I refuse to run K&N or any other "cotton gauze" filter.... because they ALL will ALWAYS do this in time.

And when they do, they let all sorts of sand and rocks through! 

They only good use they have is: as a pre-filter. To protect the "real" air filter. My large industrial wood chipper and my tractors all use a "cotton gauze" air filter to get 95% of the biggest stuff out before the "real" air filter does the rest.

If you are worried about being in a Mad Max Fury Road type situation, then you need some kind of snorkel air intake anyway.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Another simple prep....... for your wood stove.

Part I. Make sure you have the right size door gaskets (also known as rope) on hand at all times. They usually come with a tube of adhesive which I vacuum seal in a seal-a-meal bag so it doesn't dry out. Check your owners manual and then Google the item number. This is not a time to get the generic almost-fit gaskets.

Part II of the wood stove prep applies if you have glass in your door. Keep a glass gasket on hand at all times. We ordered a replacement glass for our stove a few years ago because if the glass would fracture (for whatever reason) we couldn't use our wood stove until we got a replacement. 

Many people think they can run down to the local glass shop for a replacement glass. You cannot use tempered glass in a wood stove. Fireplace, yes. Wood stove, absolutely not. You need glass made from Pyroceram ceramic because a wood stove generates extremely high temperatures.

Get the gaskets and the Pyroceram ceramic replacement glass before you need them. Otherwise the timing of when you have to have them will be in the dead of winter during an extended power outage caused by a winter storm and every supplier who carries your gasket and glass are sold out.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

LincTex said:


> Which is *EXACTLY* why I refuse to run K&N or any other "cotton gauze" filter.... because they ALL will ALWAYS do this in time.
> 
> And when they do, they let all sorts of sand and rocks through!
> 
> ...


Part of our maintenance system here is to get oil samples done every 4th oil change. We have never had any intake contaminates show on the graph of any vehicles running oiled filters. We have seen sodium and lead, both bad news. But never any airborne contaminants. The filter that did disintegrate was during the wash, not during use. Goodluck? dunno. Even MAF sensor cleans turn out no evidence of any dust getting through. It always looks shiny and clean.

We live very close to some of best Desert racing in the world. A lot of guys run oiled filters in these conditions, let me just say "dust is a problem", they trust $100k+ vehicles with these filters. Just sayin.

I have no experience with snorkel air intakes, do they run un-filtered?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Another simple prep....... for your wood stove.
> 
> Get the gaskets and the Pyroceram ceramic replacement glass before you need them. Otherwise the timing of when you have to have them will be in the dead of winter during an extended power outage caused by a winter storm and every supplier who carries your gasket and glass are sold out.


When I build again, I am going to have a thermo-mass rocket stove.
less wood, more heat & easy to repair.
If it is as good as the one I visited, then I may put one in the Greenhouse for really colds night down around 10 degree F.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

timmie said:


> i am using tea and coffee that i bought in 2010 and it still tastes good.


Beat cha..I'm using tea bags from about 2008/2009 and they are still fine.
Some generic and some name brand..still the same.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm opening coffee stored since 2002 and it's stll good.

The main prep I'm missing is a live in massage therapist. I recently had to lay on the living room floor for 2 days with a kink in my back. I need to convince my better half I do need a therapist to be able to function in a crisis.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> I'm opening coffee stored since 2002 and it's stll good.
> 
> The main prep I'm missing is a live in massage therapist. I recently had to lay on the living room floor for 2 days with a kink in my back. I need to convince my better half I do need a therapist to be able to function in a crisis.


I have put my back out many times with home projects. There are exercises that you can do to re-align your back. I haven't looked on Youtube, but I'll bet there are some good videos there. One thing I do is to lie on my back and pull my knees up to my chest as close as I can. It works to help put things back in place. I hold my knees for a minute or two.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

WSSps said:


> Part of our maintenance system here is to get oil samples done every 4th oil change. We have never had any intake contaminates show on the graph of any vehicles running oiled filters. We have seen sodium and lead, both bad news. But never any airborne contaminants. The filter that did disintegrate was during the wash, not during use. Goodluck? dunno. Even MAF sensor cleans turn out no evidence of any dust getting through. It always looks shiny and clean.
> 
> We live very close to some of best Desert racing in the world. A lot of guys run oiled filters in these conditions, let me just say "dust is a problem", they trust $100k+ vehicles with these filters. Just sayin.
> 
> I have no experience with snorkel air intakes, do they run un-filtered?


We live in the desert and haven't had problems with dust and rocks messing with our filter. We have had dust in the air conditioning system, that filter failed on us. We had our own personal sand storm.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sand storms and cottonwood tree cotton here.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Sand storms and cottonwood tree cotton here.


There was one cottonwood tree in town. It died a few years ago.artydance: that dumb tree always made me look like I'd been crying for hours.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

WSSps said:


> ....oil samples done every 4th oil change. We have never had any intake contaminates show on the graph of any vehicles running oiled filters. Goodluck? dunno.
> Even MAF sensor cleans turn out no evidence of any dust getting through.


I have has the exact opposite happen - - Silica numbers have always gone up with oiled cotton gauze filters.

I've had to change the MAF in two vehicles (not mine) with less than 100K miles that failed due to dirt getting past the gauze. It was enough for me to get turned off to them.



WSSps said:


> I have no experience with snorkel air intakes, do they run un-filtered?


No, but if dealing with (especially) volcanic dust and dust storms, a snorkel might get the air intake high enough to where it makes the difference between getting home or not without having to stop and change filters.
.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have put my back out many times with home projects. There are exercises that you can do to re-align your back. I haven't looked on Youtube, but I'll bet there are some good videos there. One thing I do is to lie on my back and pull my knees up to my chest as close as I can. It works to help put things back in place. I hold my knees for a minute or two.


I'm missing cartilage between a couple vertebra and sometimes they bump together and pinch a nerve. Then the muscles tighten up and keep them there. Feels like someone shoved an icepick into my back.


----------

